# [solved] no card in alsaconf, headphone doesn't mute speaker

## shallpion

Hi, I am using gentoo ~AMD64 and all packages are up to date. 

My system is

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) HD Audio Controller
> 
> 

 

and all modules loaded

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> snd_seq_dummy           1550  0 
> 
> snd_seq_oss            24913  0 
> ...

 

The issues are:

1. when I run alsaconf, it hints :  *Quote:*   

>  no supported pnp or pci card found

 

2. However, alsamixer detects the card correctly  *Quote:*   

>  Card: HDA Intel   Chip: Realtek ALC889A 

 

3. If I plug in the speaker into the front of my computer case, it doesn't mute the speaker

Any suggestions? Thank you very much..

----------

## shallpion

I just solved these two problems.

1. no card in alsaconf

I really have no idea why this is happening, as I remember there was a time, about two years ago when I firstly installed gentoo on this computer alsaconf did recognize this card ( I have been using an ice1712 sound card after then, now I return to the onboard sound card). However this is not a big issue as what I need is manually modify /etc/modprobe.d/alsa.conf to add  *Quote:*   

> alias snd-card-0 snd-hda-intel
> 
> alias sound-slot-0 snd-hda-intel

 , as I don't want to use the ice1712 anymore so I didn;t bother to set up card-1. 

2. However to solve the speaker-headphone issue, I had to read the kernel documentation athttp://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/sound/alsa/HD-Audio-Models.txt and try out ALL the options for model in section "ALC882/883/885/888/889". However, I was very luck because I am using a desktop so I want to start from the one which looks the most like a desktop. And my second try (following intel-alc889a, which didn't work) worked. I added  *Quote:*   

> options snd-hda-intel model=6stack-dell

  at the end of alsa.conf, reload the snd-hda-intel module and now problem solved. Really lucky, I saw people spent hours on trying out the options.

Just in case somebody ran into a similar issue in future, my main board is gigabyte EP45-UD3P.

Thanks to[/code] anyone who spent time reading my post.

----------

## pneula

Thank you shallpion,

Your advice got me to recover my sound, too! After compiling a series 3 kernel I lost my Intel HDA Conexant sound although everything seemed to be okay. Building kernel drivers as modules and adding the additional lines that you suggested helped me through this though.

So million thanks again!

----------

